# ipod reconnu mais non son contenu



## bobjoe (18 Janvier 2011)

bonjour
j'ai un mac book osx 10.5.8, itunes a jour version 10.1.1 (4) et un ipod classic 80G version 1.1.2
j'ai branché mon ipod comme d'habitude mais cette fois j'ai eut eut un message d'itunes qui reconnait l'ipod mais le considère comme endommagé. itunes me conseille de le rebrancher (fait sans succés) ou de le reformater (ce que je ne peux me résoudre a faire sans etre sur de ne pas pouvoir recuperer pas mal d'année de music)
hors connexion mon ipod m'informe qu'il est vide mais surtout qu'il a 0 Ko libre et 0 Ko usités
donc comme je suis a 2 doigts de me rouler par terre et de pleurer,je caresse l'espoir qu'une âme charitable vienne me secourir
merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2011)

Vérifie que tu as bien toute ta musique dans ton ordi : normalement oui, si tu fais bien la synchro via ton ordi.

Donc tu peux bien le reformater (c'est bien ça le message de iTunes ?) dès fois que ça améliore la situation


----------



## bobjoe (18 Janvier 2011)

mon probleme c'est que toute la musique de mon ipod n'est pas dans itunes donc si je reformate je perd du son, et si je perd du son, c'est la loose, voila a moins que j'ai mal compris ce que tu me disais (rien d'étonnant ) merci qd meme


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Normalement, tu charges un iPod à partir d'iTunes - donc, la zique sur le iPod est aussi sur l'ordi.

Comment fais-tu pour avoir de la zique sur le iPod que tu n'as pas sur ton ordinateur ?
(Sur un Touch, je crois que tu peux acheter des morceaux sur le store directement sans passer par iTunes, mais sur un classic, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible)


----------



## bobjoe (18 Janvier 2011)

en fait je gère mes bibliothèque en manuel, du coup il n'y a pas de synchronisation systématique, je peu faire du rangement dans itunes sans modifier mon ipod, voila. je reste ouvert a toute solution a mon probleme, merci


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2011)

La question de PonkHead est une bonne question 

Moi aussi je ne gère ma musique dans iTunes en manuel; j'ai des listes pour mon iPod; je ne fais pas de synchro automatiques. Mais à un moment, quand tu balances ta musique dans ton iPod, tu cliques bien sur le bouton "synchroniser", non ? Donc ta musique devrait être dans ton ordi, non ?

A moins que tu ne fasses des glisser déposer de ta musique dans ton iPod par le Finder


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> La question de PonkHead est une bonne question


 
Ouais, hein ?
Hé, hé.

Nan, sérieux, moi aussi j'ai eu des iPod gérés manuellement.
n'empêche que si j'avais mis un morceau dessus, puis effacé ce morceau de iTunes, il me l'effaçait aussi du iPod à la connexion suivante.

Je crois que, par principe, iTunes est le réservoir dans lequel le iPod puise - ce qui veut dire que tu peux avoir de la musique dans iTunes qui n'est pas dans le iPod, mais pas l'inverse.

Du coup, j'ai peur que ce soit un peu grillé pour bobjoe.


----------



## bobjoe (18 Janvier 2011)

je suis un peu surpris par la tournure du débat, j'avais bien il me semble 2 bibliothèques différentes et pour preuve une biblio plus grosse sur mon ipod que sur itunes (je fais ca en glissant ma musique depuis i tunes sur l'ipod et jamais de synchro)voila


----------

